# What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand...



## Bobtastic (20 Mar 2011)

As the title says what is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand...?


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand..*

Is it normal grain Aquasoil? Can you dry it and sieve it?


----------



## Bobtastic (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand..*

Yeah, normal grade. I have a fair amount so it might not me that easy to dry out. Not sure I have a sieve small enough to allow the sand through but stop the soil. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand..*

It was just a thought - I separated the ADA Forest Sand Xingu into 3 different grades a while ago using different sieves and even a cheese grater!


----------



## Bobtastic (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand..*

Lol, nice. Just normal kitchen sieves?


----------



## Tom (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand..*

Yeah, please don't tell the mother...


----------



## Bobtastic (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: What is the best way to separate Aquasoil and cap sand..*

Lol, as long as u don't tell my girlfriend!


----------

